# Problem mit Schwerkraft Skimmer und Bodenablauf



## Heiko_93 (5. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich will demänchst meinen Teich umbauen und will auch einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer installieren, die mit Schwerkraft arbeiten.
Da ich noch einen zweiten, kleineren Teich hab, welchen ich als Filterteich verwenden will, soll das Wasser vom BA und SK über einen Vorfilter in diesen eingelitten werden und "geklärt" wieder in den großen zurückgepumt werden.
Das alles soll mit einer Zeitschaltuhr automatisch jeden Tag funktionieren.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem:
Der Filterteich liegt in etwa 1m unter dem Spiegel des großen Teichs.
Der große Teich würde also praktisch auslaufen, wenn ich nicht die ganze Zeit mit einer Pumpe wieder Wasser zurückpumpe (was ich aber nicht will, braucht ja Strom ohne ende -.- )

Ich hab mir jetzt ein paar Lösungen überlegt, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die auch so funktionieren:

1. Ich leite den Bodenablauf und Skimmer in ein einziges Rohr und schließ dieses direkt am Vorfilter an. Wenn jetzt der Vorfilter nicht eingeschalten ist, läuft auch kein, bzw. fast kein Wasser durch den Filter.
Wobei ich mir hier nicht sicher bin, ob der Skimmer noch genügend unterdruck bekommt um einen ordentlichen sog aufzubauen. Oder braucht es hier nur eine ausreichend große Pumpe?

2. Seperate Rohre vom BA und SK zu 2 Pumpen, die dann in eine Pumpenkammer leiten und dort steht dann der Vorfilter. (Nur theoretische Lösung, wär viel zu teuer)

3. Seperate Rohre von BA und SK mit Zugschiebern versehen und in eine Pumpenkammer leiten, wo dann der Vorfilter ist. (Ist denk ich die beste Lösung, aber ich wollte, das alles automatisch abläuft. Hier muss ich immer, bevor sich der Vorfilter einschaltet, die beiden Zugschieber per Hand öffnen)

4. Auf das Schwerkraft System verzichten und das alles gepumpt einrichten?

Im Anhang noch ein Bild von den beiden Teichen.

Was ist eurer meinung nach die beste Lösung? Oder gibt es noch andere wege?
(Elektrisch verschließbare Zugschieber hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber die sind ja extrem teuer....)

lg
Heiko


----------



## Zacky (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Schwerkraft Skimmer und Bodenablauf*

Hallo Heiko.

Was für einen Vorfilter hast Du denn bzw. willst Du überhaupt benutzen?

Dein Vorfilter müsste ja auf dem Teichniveau / Wasserniveau des oberen Teiches stehen. Der Vorfilter müsste über eine eigene Schwimmerklappe verfügen, die bei entsprechenden Wasserstand im oberen Teich kein Wasser mehr überlaufen lässt. Im Grunde genommen, läuft deine Filterung nur dann, wenn die Pumpe den unteren Teich leer pumpt und den Wasserstand im oberen Teich wieder anhebt, so dass dort dann die Schwimmerklappe des Vorfilters wieder Wasser hinüber lässt.

Ansonsten geht nur Vorfilterkammer mit folgender Pumpenkammer auf Wasserniveau des oberen Teiches. Die Pumpe muss dann aber in jedem Fall, über das Niveau des oberen Teiches fördern, denn sonst läuft das Wasser auch durch die Pumpe hinüber.

Das würde aber alles bedeuten, dass dein Teich dann auch zur Nachtzeit nicht gefiltert wird.

Selbst wenn Du auf Schwerkraft verzichten wollen würdest und nur als gepumpte Version den Teich filtern willst, macht ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer via Schwerkraft kaum einen Sinn. In dem Fall müsstest Du besagte Sammelkammer bauen, dort die Pumpe reinstellen, welche dann einen gepumpten Vorfilter bedient. Der Vorfilter würde dann aber wiederum über dem Teichniveau stehen müssen.

Die Frage bleibt, wie und womit Du vorfiltern willst!? Sind Fische im Teich oben oder unten?

Wenn Du keine Fische im Teich haben willst, würde vielleicht eine einfache Überlaufkante im oberen Teich als Skimmer funktionieren. So lange Du dann von unten nach oben pumpst, läuft nur so lange Wasser über, so lange es überlaufen kann. Also der Teich unten muss auch so groß sein, dass das nachlaufende Wasser erst einmal aufgenommen wird.


----------



## Heiko_93 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Schwerkraft Skimmer und Bodenablauf*

Im oberen Teich sind Fische.
Ok, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, könnte ich es so bauen:
Ich teile eine Regentonne (oder irgendeinen Behälter der groß genug ist) in 2 Kammern.
In die rechte Kammer leite ich den Bodenabfluss. Am Grund der Kammer ist eine Pumpe, die 1. das Wasser in die linke Kammer pumpt und 2. einen separaten Sauganschluss für einen Skimmer besitzt. Dieser ist denk ich nötig, da ansonsten der Skimmer nicht genügend Wasser zieht um eine Reinigungswirkung zu haben.

In der linken Kammer bau ich dann einen Siebfilter (und noch weitere Filter???) die die groben Schmutzteile aus dem Wasser filtern. Das saubere Wasser fließt durch den (/die) Filter weiter in die linke Kammer und von dort in den unteren Teich.

Was meinst du?


----------



## Joerg (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Schwerkraft Skimmer und Bodenablauf*

Hallo Heiko,

dier erst pumpe kannst du dir sparen.
Du kommst aus dem oberen Teich direkt in das Spaltsieb, danach in den Biofilter.
Vom Biofilter in den unteren Teich. Von dort pumpst du dann ständig Wasser in den oberen.

Das Wasser mag zwar nach einen Sieb etwas sauberer aussehen, gereinigt ist es aber danach noch nicht.


----------



## Zacky (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Schwerkraft Skimmer und Bodenablauf*

Hallo Heiko.

So einfach geht das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Den Skimmer zusätzlich ansaugen und nur den BA über Schwerkraft, aber alles in einer Kammer funzt nicht so gut.

Dein Plan war, mit Schwerkraft einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer im oberen Teich zu betreiben. Daran würde ich auch festhalten, da es einfach die energiesparendste Möglichkeit wäre.

Hier gibt es jetzt meiner Meinung nach drei Möglichkeiten. Die Filterung über einen Schwerkraftsiebfilter (Ultrasieve III) oder einem gepumpten Siebfilter (Compactsieve II) oder einer Siebpatrone.

Beim US III (Ultrasieve III) läuft das Wasser über entsprechende Verrohrung (DN 110) vom Bodenablauf sowie vom Skimmer in je einer Leitung in den Vorfilter. Hinter dem US III steht eine Pumpe, welches das Wasser dann in den Filter befördert. Im Fall des US III müsste das Wasser über ein Steigrohr oder Ähnliches mind. auf die Höhe des oberen Teiches gefördert werden, so dass im Fall des Ausschaltens der Förderpumpe der Vorfilterbehälter komplett auf Grund des Schwerkraftanlage voll läuft und auch das Steigrohr bis besagter Kante volllaufen kann ohne überzulaufen.

Beim CS II (Compatsieve II) mit Bodenablauf und Skimmer in Schwerkraft, brauchst du eine Sammelkammer, in welcher die Rohre vom BA und Skimmer ankommen. In diese Kammer müsste dann eine Pumpe rein, welche das Schmutzwasser in den Vorfilter drückt und es dann über das Sieb läuft. Der CS II muss dann über Teichniveau stehen und läuft quasi alleine leer in deinen unteren Teich. Hier würde im Fall der ausgeschalteten Pumpe lediglich die Sammelkammer volllaufen, aber nicht überlaufen - da sie auf gleichen Niveau wie dein oberer Teich steht.

Der Einsatz von Siebpatronen wäre fast identisch dem Aufbau mit dem US III.

Bei Fischbesatz ist ein Bio-Filter immer sinnvoll, je nach Fischart und Besatzdichte.


----------



## Heiko_93 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Schwerkraft Skimmer und Bodenablauf*

Danke für die Antworten 
Ich wollte eigentlich nicht soviel Geld für Technik ausgeben (Teichfolie muss im oberen Teich auch erneuert werden und die ist auch nicht grade billig...)
Deshalb will ich mir ja auch den Filter selber bauen. Kann ich nicht einfach so ein "Netz" in der Tonne spannen, in dem sich dann der Schmutz verfängt? Anders arbeiten ja die vorgeschlagenen Filter auchnicht?

Wenn ich zusätzlich zu der Pumpe in der Tonne noch eine auserhalb aufstelle, die direkt den Skimmer anzapft und in die linke Kammer pumpt?
Dann kann sowohl der Bodenablauf als auch der Skimmer mit voller Leistung arbeiten?

Ich bräuchte also nur ne kleine Pumpe fürn Skimmer (wieviel l/h sollte man für nen Skimmer kalkulieren dass er auch sauber arbeitet?)
und 2 mal ne Pumpe (1. von rechter in linke Kammer; 2. von Filterteich in Fischteich) 
gibts da irgendwie ne Faustregel wie groß die Pumpen dimensioniert sein müssen?

Aber jetzt erstmal gute Nacht 
Heiko

edit: Achja, wenn ich mir die erste Pumpe spare, Müllt mir die rechte Kammer total zu, weil sich hier auch schon zum Teil Dreck vom Bodenabfluss am Boden absetzt und nur das "relativ saubre" Wasser nach oben steigen würde und in die linke Kammer fließt.
Deshalb der Gedanke, ich stell ne Pumpe auf den Grund und pump damit auch den ganzen Dreck der am Boden ist in die linke Kammer, wo ich ihn dann mit dem restlichen Schmutz im Filter entfernen kann.


----------



## Zacky (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Schwerkraft Skimmer und Bodenablauf*

Hi Heiko.

So recht verstehe ich Dich nicht...Du willst nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, willst aber mit 3 Pumpen arbeiten!? Weißt Du was die Pumpen an Strom ziehen!? 

Die Absetzkammer ist ja genau dafür da, dass dann etwas gereinigteres Wasser in den Siebfilter gepumpt wird. Im Boden der Sammelabsetzkammer kommt ein Bodenablauf oder auch Schmutzablauf rein, den ziehst du bei Bedarf und gut ist.

Die Sache mit dem "Netz" in der Tonne ist sicherlich nicht so effektiv, wie die Originalteile. Wenn's so einfach wäre, wären die Teile nicht so verdammt s**teuer. Es gibt hier im Forum auch einige Leute, die sich solche Siebfilter alleine gebaut haben und das für weniger als die Hälfte des Originalpreises.

Schaue mal ins Forum und suche ein wenig...da wirst Du sicher fünfig.

Der von mir beschriebene Filteraufbau ist durchaus auch mit Regentonne oder IBC zu realisieren. Alles im Eigenbau, sollte dann auch nicht so teuer sein.


----------



## Joerg (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Schwerkraft Skimmer und Bodenablauf*

Hi Heiko,
als groben Anhaltspunkt für deine Planung: Der normale Durchfluss beim DN 110 BA soll 15m³ betragen und ein DN 110 Schwerkraftskimmer sollte so 10m³ ziehen. 
Wenn du alles vom unteren Teich hochpumpen willst, sollten die Pumpen dann in der Förderhöhe 1-1,5m das schaffen.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Schwerkraft Skimmer und Bodenablauf*

hallo Heiko,
Deine Idee Nr. 3 ist goldrichtig, und wird funktionieren.  Du installierst eine Pumpenkammer (das kann auch eine hohe "Auer-Box" sein), und regelst miitels Zugschiebern/Kugelhähnen die Zuflüsse, ganz getreu dem NG-Prinzip . Die Pumpe fördert das Wasser aus der Kammer in den 1 m höheren Teich. Der Wasserstand in der Pumpenkammer wird so eingeregelt, dass der Skimmer "zieht" (das sind etwa 10..20 cm unterhalb Teichniveau bei ausreichend dimensionierter Zuleitung). Eigentlich bräuchtest Du einen Zugschieber zum Skimmer nicht, der ist nur "Zugabe". Für Deine Teichgröße ist das alles bezahlbar (ich habe bei mir 63er Kugelhähen im Zulauf - 75er wären optimal, bzw. 63er Zugschieber).
Der Rücklauf aus dem höher gelegenen Teich würde ich auf keinen Fall mit einer Rücklaufklappe realisieren, sondern mit einem "belüfteten" Rohrbogen. Dieser muss halt "kaschiert" werden.


----------



## Zacky (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Schwerkraft Skimmer und Bodenablauf*

Nicht das wir aneinander vorbei reden, aber er wollte ursprünglich alles automatisch regeln. Sein Ziel war es doch eigentlich auch den oberen Teich mit Skimmer und Co zu versehen, was dann über einen Siebfilter oder ähnliches in den unteren Teich läuft.

Wenn er jetzt nur mit Zugschiebern die Abläufe oben regelt muss er das jeden Früh und Abend machen. Wie lange er das wohl durchhält!?  Auch sollte dann die Pumpe im unteren Teich, ja mind. so viel Leistung bringen, dass das von oben tagsüber nachströmende Wasser auch nach oben gepumpt wird. Wenn die Pumpe unten mal ausfällt, defekt oder Stromausfall und er ist nicht Zuhause, dann läuft der Teich oben definitiv leer und der untere über.

Irgendwo muss da eine Sicherung rein!? Oder nicht!?

Oder habe ich da jetzt irgendwas völlig mißverstanden!?


----------

